# Abandoned Train



## sureshank (Aug 8, 2016)

A while back i went to go visit this train as this year ive really been interested in vehicle graveyards eg car plane and train graveyard here are a few pictures from my visit sorry for the short report 



Abandoned Trains by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Abandoned Trains by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Abandoned Trains by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Abandoned Trains by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Abandoned Trains by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Abandoned Trains by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Abandoned Trains by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Abandoned Trains by kurt roberts, on Flickr


----------



## HughieD (Aug 8, 2016)

Can't beat a bit of railbex!


----------



## dirge (Aug 8, 2016)

Tidy! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sureshank (Aug 8, 2016)

defo mate just so hard to find them


----------



## sureshank (Aug 8, 2016)

thanks fella


----------



## sureshank (Aug 8, 2016)

HughieD said:


> Can't beat a bit of railbex!


 thanks they are just so hard to find these graveyards


----------



## sureshank (Aug 8, 2016)

dirge said:


> Tidy! Thanks for sharing.



cheers fella


----------



## shatners (Aug 8, 2016)

Nice that mate


----------



## Sam Haltin (Aug 8, 2016)

The middle vehicle is a Track Renewal & Maintenance Machine. To see it in action and nicely painted go to this link.
DR 98205 - Photo — ontrackplant.com
The other two engines look continental.


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Aug 9, 2016)

Nice find! Thanks for posting.


----------



## ocelot397 (Aug 9, 2016)

I know exactly where this (even drove the track maintenance loco), you came a fair way from South Wales!?


----------



## sureshank (Aug 9, 2016)

I defo did travel far but anything for urbex/ railbex lol


----------



## sureshank (Aug 9, 2016)

ocelot397 said:


> I know exactly where this (even drove the track maintenance loco), you came a fair way from South Wales!?



I sure did travel far lol it's worth it for anything to do with urbex/railbex lol


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 10, 2016)

Nice one, thanks for sharing


----------



## Locksley (Aug 11, 2016)

Awesome stuff. The locos aren't foreign, the first one looks like a type of Class 01/5 like this ex-MOD one on the Wensleydale Rly






Class 01 0-4-0 diesel shunters Class 01/5 ex MOD locomotives 01530 01545 images photos pictures photographs


The red loco is an English Electric 0-6-0DH:





English Electric 0-6-0DH: Kimberley





https://mkttransportphoto.smugmug.com/2016/March-2016/East-Kent-Railway-Canterbury/i-TGdtmKz


----------

